# GoPod et iPod



## iMan (3 Octobre 2004)

sa sert à "débridé" le volume de son ipod , j'aimerais avoir des avis de ceux qu'il l'on testé .


----------



## tornade13 (3 Octobre 2004)

Salut

Ben c'est tres simple ça modifie le firmware de ton ipod pour contourner le bridage, j'ai essayé c'est rapide et le son est largement plus élevé mais franchement j'en vois pas trop l'interet a part pour ceux ui utilise l'ipod dans le metro ou dans des endroit bruyant...


----------



## Le Gognol (3 Octobre 2004)

Pensez à utiliser les forums dédiés à l'iPod !

'+


----------



## iMan (3 Octobre 2004)

et c'est sans risque pour les écouteurs ?


----------



## iMan (3 Octobre 2004)

j'oubliais, merci d'avoir répondu ;-)


----------



## tornade13 (3 Octobre 2004)

iMan a dit:
			
		

> et c'est sans risque pour les écouteurs ?


Non parceque en dehors de l'Europe les ipods ne sont pas bridé, donc cela ne risque rien mais si franchement tu ecoute ton ipod a fond avec le volume debridé, c'est qu'il est temp de consulter   

Et comme dit le Gognol le forum ipod est plus adapté   

----------------------------THE_END--------------------------


----------



## iMan (3 Octobre 2004)

ok mais c'est bon la , j'ai ma réponse .
merci les gars


----------



## tusky (30 Juin 2005)

bonjour apres avoir mis a jour l'ipod avec de dernier soft Apple iPod Updater 2005-06-26

Gopod ne fontionne plus et affiche => http://www.info.apple.com/images/kbase/61771/61771_1.gif

reinstall du soft et ca repart.... dommage pour le deverrouillage du volume

Marco


----------



## tusky (6 Juillet 2005)

Le Patch se trouve là..=>http://rapidshare.de/files/2702604/iPodPhotoFirmware12EUuncapped.dmg.html
Apres path tout fonctionne parfaitement
Mode d'emploi(et commentaires!!)=> 
I recently bought an iPod Photo 60 GB. It is an European version so it is volume capped 

Popular goPod software worked well with this model up to firmware 1.1. The most recent firmware 1.2 (supporting podcasting) is apparently different to the degree goPod is going into wrong direction patching some vital parts of firmware. After this iPod doesn't boot and you need to restore your iPod or download the firmware again (to avoid copying whole library of songs again).

After some checking I found goPod (Mac version) recognizes the wrong part in firmware and, as a result, patches the wrong part, too.

Included 1.2 firmware is patched manually by me at the right place.

You need to apply the firmware manually for your iPod:

1. Open Terminal and CD into the directory with "12fmUncapped" file
2. connect your iPod in disk mode so it appears on the Desktop
3. type DF command in Terminal to find out what disk your iPod is assigned to. It will show up mounted as third partition of disk#, like /dev/disk1s3 for an example. Find out what is the disk number in your case (you can have additional disks already mounted).
4. type the command:
sudo -s
and type your administration password. It is in case you might find you don't have enough privileges to do this. 
5. type the command:
dd if=12fmUncapped of=/dev/disk#s2

Remember to replace "#" with your disk number. The "s2" means second partition of iPod where firmware has its place.

After some seconds your firmware will get replaced; unmount iPod disk from desktop and iPod will reset. Now you have uncapped 1.2 firmware 

This firmware is working with an iPod Photo 60GB but I am sure it will work with all iPod Color models now available


----------

